# wie habt ihr die adidas transalp challenge erlebt



## mugg (25. Juli 2005)

hi zusammen!!

wer war alles dabei wie wir und wie ist es euch an der transalp ergangen???

warten auf berichte oder besonders gute bilder!!!

mugg


----------



## Tracer (25. Juli 2005)

Schau unter Norddeutschland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (25. Juli 2005)

1) .....wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dass man jeden Tag schieben kann, dann hätte ich auf der Skisprungschanze das Schieben trainiert...........

2) an alle Riegel/Gel Hersteller....wann kommt der erste Riegel/Gel mit Wiener Schntiezl / Pommes Geschmack

3) warum war in Mittenwald die PASta Party  ein schlechter Witz ?

4) die Abschlussparty in Iesolo  war wohl nicht so dollle, hätte ich mir mehr party vorgestellt

5) was kann man gegen das Post-translalp loch tun ?

6) einfach weltklasse


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juli 2005)

live und in farbe!


1. gab es in mittenwald ne pasta- party? wo? gab es in belluno eine? hat diese vor 21h begonnen? wegen mir kann man sich auch diese pasta- partys sparen, die sind immer viel zu spät!

2. stanci-uli muss das nächste mal alle strecken, die er als nicht schieben bezeichnet, mit dem bike fahren. für jedes mal fuss auf den boden setzen überlegen wir uns dann eine böse strafe!   

3. jeder teilnehmer soll das nächste mal ne bescheinigung vorlegen, das er einen kurs "wie fahre ich in einem pulk windschatten?" besucht hat!

4. leichte schläuche und v-brakes machen bei dauerbremsung peng! hab mich köstlich amüsert, als bei der letzen abfahrt in jeder kurve ein team am flicken war.....

ansonsten: mega- geiles event! hab noch n paar sätze im racing- team forum geschrieben


----------



## mugg (26. Juli 2005)

mit dem windschatten gebe ich dir recht!!

über die bremsplatten habe ich auch lachen müssen......zumal ich da na vielen sogar vorbei fahren konnte mit meinem gebrochenem rahmen  

party hat schon früher angefangen....aber wir sind dann immer gleich weg. die ehrungen haben wir uns nimmer angetan. aber weglassen.......wo sollen dann die ganzen leute essen. dann müsste man halt einfach eine stunde an den wirtschaften anstehen um einen sitzplatz.

laufen war schon etwas viel, aber schlimmer als das rauflaufen fand ich das runterlaufen.....aber gut war es trotzdem

mugg


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2005)

rauflaufen ? runterlaufen ? Ich versteh beim besten Willen nicht (mit Ausnahme des Felbertauerns !) worüber ihr euch beschwert !!!!
Mein Partner (ich nicht, weil ich lediglich 55 Km Training in den Beinen hatte) ist praktisch alles hochgefahren und das obwohl wir irgendwo im hinteren Hauptfeld unterwegs sind ! Die Downhills waren nicht einmal die schwersten und wer diese Trails technisch nicht drauf hat, der hat auf einer Transalp ohnehin meines Erachtens nicht viel zu suchen. Dazu kommt natürlich, daß die meisten nach der 4./5. Etappe dermaßen an (oder besser wohl über) ihrem körperlichem Limit fuhren (schoben !), daß wohl auch für die einfachsten Technikabschnitte keine Kraft und Konzentration mehr vorhanden war um diese zu "meistern". Glaubt mir, in den letzten Jahren gab es deutlich heftigere Trails als heuer zu absolvieren (z.B. Mt. Gazza, Pianaura etc.) !
Wo haben wir denn groß Tragen müssen außer über den Felbertauern ?


----------



## mugg (29. Juli 2005)

@dede

also dein partner muss ein absoluter profi sein. selbst in den berichten von den profis liest man das sie viel laufen mussten. wenn er so gut wie alles gefahren ist dann könnte er also um den sieg mitfahren mit einem anderen partner.....nicht übel.

ich habe mich im übrigen nicht beklagt....fand sie toll wenn auch hart. gratuliere dir aber das dues mit 55 km gescahft hast. hätte ich nicht, aber sind halt nicht alles so harte männer wie du.

mugg


----------



## Riderman (29. Juli 2005)

ich war nur einmal aufm Rad dieses Jahr!!!


....und tragen ?...ich hab mein Rad auch immer nur ins Wohnmobil getragen......


Dede tönt ziemlich nach "ich bin der Sohn des Veranstalters......"


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2005)

Nein, ich bin nicht der Sohn des Veranstalters, mein Partner ist sein Sohn !!!
Und er ist genauso wenig Profis wie wir beide wahrscheinlich auch, obwohl er mit einem stärkeren Partner sicherlich unter die ersten 50 reinfahren würde.
Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, ich gratuliere jedem, der heuer durchgekommen ist; es war sicherlich die härteste TAC, die wir je gefahren sind (und glaub mir, ich hab schon einige hinter mir) !
Laufen geb ich dir teilweise recht, aber das ist nunmal eine andere Kategorie als Tragen ! Außerdem wiederhole ich meine Frage etwas umformuliert: Wo mußten wir viel Laufen ? 
1. Etappe: Keinen Meter
2. Etappe: das etwas nervige Stück am Wildkogel (habt ihr da getragen ???)
3. Etappe: Felbertauern: ohne Kommentar, aber das ist nunmal eine Alpenüberquerung und kein Mittelgebrigsrennen !
4. Etappe: kurz hoch zur Hochsteinhütte und abschnittsweise zur Silianer Hütte (wir sind auch nur etwa 30% gefahren, aber von einem echten Biker erwarte ich mir, daß er da einigermaßen hochkommt auch wenn das nur die ganz vorderen durchfahren)
5. Etappe: zwei kurze Stiche zum Kronplatz hoch, die auf unserem Niveau etwa die Hälfte gefahren ist ?!?!?!
6. Etappe: zwischen Malga Federa und Rif. Croda da Lago ist zugegebermaßen heftig, aber mehr als 15 Minuten muß man da auch nicht vom Bike (nicht einmal ich !!!). Kleiner Tip für die, die den Trail von der Forcella Ambrizzola zum Rifugio Citta di Fiume nicht fahren konnten: Schnellspanner kaufen und Sattel runter, dann geht's vielleicht leichter !!!! Aber das kann man ja nicht machen, weil da würde man 10 Sekunden verlieren und evtl. von einem Fahrer überholt werden....
7. Etappe: der zweite Anstieg war massiv, aber vielleicht hast du im Video gesehen, daß der Brett Wolfe dort gefahren ist - und zwar mit einem Bein während alle anderen großartigen Biker keuchend geschiben haben
8. Etappe: 5 Minuten schieben wird ja wohl noch drin sein, oder ?

Und jetzt sag mir bitte, wo du - außer am Felbertauern - getragen hast ?!?!?!?


----------



## Riderman (29. Juli 2005)

um gottes willen bin kein Profi......


also ernst mode an " getragen haben wir nur zur St. Pöltener Hüttte hoch"

geschoben immer wieder mal, soweit es die Blasen zugelassen haben  

passt scho


also immer schön Helm auflassen und kein Müll in die Natur


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2005)

ok, das hört sich dann schon wieder etwas anders an ))

Das Hauptproblem liegt doch darin, daß praktisch alle auf den ersten Etappen bzw. den jeweils ersten Anstiegen am absoluten Limit fahren und sich bereits nach wenigen Tagen vollständig ausgepowert haben. Danach geht bei vielen nicht mehr viel zusammen (was du auch daran merkst, daß kaum einer mehr was von seiner Umwelt mitbekommt) aber der Ehrgeiz treibt sie voran. Wehe wenn du es dir dann erlaubst mal in einem Trail zu fragen, ob du vorbei darfst. 90% schalten da auf taub und bremsen dich völlig aus (oder noch besser: Laufen die Trails runter. schneiden dabei die Kehren, die sie eh nicht fahren können und springen dann vor einem wieder in die Fahrbahn), obwohl sie eh nur irgendwo zwischen Platz 100 und 200 rumkrebsen. Mir geht es überhaupt nicht um die Zeit (ich hab sogar mal unten auf einen gewartet, der mich vorbeigelassen hat um mich zu bedanken), aber ich will meinen Spaß haben bei der Geschichte. Und genau der bleibt auf der Strecke, wenn sich irgendwelche Ehrgeizlinge in Situationen, in denen sie offensichtlich überfordert sind völlig dem Renngedanken verschreiben.....Eigentlich schade für diese wunderbare Veranstaltung !!!!!

Übrigens glaub ich, daß alle, die die TAC durchfahren hart genug für den Alltag sind (sei es als Biker oder auch "nur" als Bürohengst, der ich übrigens auch bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenblatt (1. August 2005)

Das hört sich ja interessant an.
Ich glaub da fahr ich nächstes Jahr auch mal mit.
Wir haben vorm Haus auch ein Berg zum üben


----------



## sedum (1. August 2005)

Was dede da von sich gibt ist schon ein bißchen dick aufgetragen.
Die Transalp war hart, ohne Frage, aber ein Megaerlebnis. Das wetter war gut, die Strecken hart aber nicht unfair. Etwas weniger schieben wäre schön gewesen, aber nicht tragisch.
Nur, wer seinen Mitmenschen verkaufen will mit 55 Trainigskilometern in den Beinen die Transalp zu fahren der ist ein Scharlatan.
Ohne gezielte Vorbereitung, insbesondere im Grundlagenausdauerbereich und in der Fahrtechnik, sollte man die Transalp nicht angehen.
Noch ein Wort lieber dede zum Thema drängeln.
Häufig sind es die, welche nicht vernünftig trainiert haben um den Berg schnell hinauf zu kommen die dann bergab die Sau rauslassen und andere einschüchtern. Ich habe einige sehr gute Bikerinnen erlebt die vom Verhalten einiger Männer total angefressen waren. Vielleicht kam durch diesen Psychodruck auch mancher Sturz zustande.
Rennen werden bergauf entschieden, nicht bergab. Wenn du es "knallen" lassen willst dann fahr die Trails ohne Wettkampf, allein. Oder trainiere so viel, das du vorn bei den Besten mitfährst.
Da du ja schon mit deinem geringen Training im Transalp - Forum geprahlt hast sei dir von mir gesagt: ein Held ist nur der der auch bei der Wahrheit bleibt.
Nebenbei: wurde mit 45 in der Kategorie Masters mit meinem Partner (43 Jahre) auf Platz 71 geführt, wir rollten super im Mittelfeld mit und wurden jeden Tag besser.
Herzliche Grüße und Kompliment an alle die es auch geschafft haben.
Hermann


----------



## dede (2. August 2005)

@sedum: wir sind die TAC auch schon komplett ohne Training gefahren (zumindest was das Biken betrifft, was nicht heißt, daß ich nicht anderweitigen Hochleistungssport machen würde). Es hat nichts mit prahlen zu tun, wenn  ich hier schreibe, daß wir 55 km in den Beinen haben - und übrigens sehe ich nur einen einzigen Teilnehmer der TAC als "Helden": Brett Wolfe, der uns bereits zum zweiten Mal eindrucksvoll vorgemacht hat was mit Wille alles zu erreichen ist. Es ist soll vielmehr ein Hinweis darauf sein, daß es für diejenigen, die "nur" durchkommen wollen kein Problem darstellt dies zu tun falls sie sich nicht irgendwie mit gesundheitlichen Problemen rumschlagen müssen. Es gibt genügend Fahrer, die sich mit tausenden Hm auf die TAC "vorbereiten", die ersten beiden Etappen dann wie die Wahnsinnigen den Berg raufkeuchen und danach dermaßen abbauen, daß sie kaum mehr irgendeinen Hügel hochkommen (bestes Bsp.: Der zu großen Teilen asphaltierte (!) Uphill zur Forcella Alleghe zu Beginn der siebten Etappe. Da haben auf unserem Niveau etwa 98% hochgeschoben - das ist nur durch eine völlig falsche Kräfteeinteilung zu erklären ! Das derart ausgepowerte Teams natürlich in keinem Trail der Welt mehr gut aussehen dürfte wohl eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, oder ?)
Natürlich wird ein Rennen aufwärts "gewonnen", aber ich frage mich, wer denn ab Platz 70-80 überhaupt groß auf Platzierung fährt (im Übrigen fahren wir jedes Jahr auf den letzten Etappen locker unter die ersten 100 - und zwar bereits aufwärts. Dies aber nicht, weil wir soviel besser sind als zu Beginn, sondern weil die meisten derart abbauen, daß sie nicht mal mehr die Kraft haben halbwegs "vernünftig" den Berg hochzukurbeln) ? Ist es denn wirklich so wichtig für euer Ego, am Ende 149. anstatt 151. zu werden.
Im Punkt mit der Rücksichtslosigkeit geb ich dir absolut recht, da werden v.a. die Mädels regelmäßig über den Haufen gefahren, was alles andere als ok ist. Da ist sicherlich vom ein oder anderen ein weniger mehr Rücksicht gefordert !
Andererseits frag ich dich, was es soll, wenn irgendwelche Fußgänger am Wildkogeltrail die Kehren schiebenderweise quer durchs Unterholz abkürzen nur um am nächsten für sie wieder kurz fahrbaren Abschnitt erneut vor dir im Trail zu stehen (da schließt sich die Argumentation mit dem 149. oder 151. Platz mal wieder !).
Nix für ungut, ich möchte hier niemandems Leistung schmälern, aber der ein oder andere sollte mal darüber nachdenken, ob die eingeschlagene "Taktik" angemessen erscheint !


----------



## Cubabike (2. August 2005)

Moin!
Zum  Thema "Trails" und "Schieben und Tragen" muss ich auch einen Kommentar loswerden:

1) Der "Trail" zum Matreier Tauernhaus war eine einzigartige Frechheit, dort 1000 Biker im "Renntempo" runterzulotsen war das unüberlegteste, was sich Uli Stanciu in 8 Jahren TAC ausgedacht hat (über den Anstieg zur St. Pöltener Hütte sag ich jetzt mal gar nichts, anders ging das wohl eben nicht...). Gut, dass die Lienzer es nicht geschafft haben, das Dingens bis zur TAC auszubauen, mag offensichtlich sein, ist aber anscheinend nicht zu ändern gewesen.
Ich hätte da als Veranstalter eben ein Zugeständnis gemacht und die Route über Forstwege ins Tal geleitet, als die Biker 30-40 Minuten lang BERGAB schieben und tragen zu lassen...
Allein wäre sicherlich einiges fahrbar gewesen, aber in der Menge von hunderten von Kollegen, die teilweise an den Stücken, die fahrbar gewesen wären, eine jämmerliche Fahrtechnik geboten haben...  

Aber umso mehr unverständlich, was manche Biker sich da gedacht haben, dass sie da gedrängelt und permanent gemosert haben, wo doch 499 vor ihnen und 499 hinter ihnen genauso laufend und schiebend den Trail hinunter müssen.
Ich habe einen erlebt, der partout JEDE nur halbwegs fahrbar aussehende Stelle auch fahren wollte, und kaum dass er an uns vorbei war, hat es ihn eine Serpentine später (war ziemlich weit unten) ausgehebelt und er ist 20m weit geflogen.
Wir Schiebenden und Tragenden haben uns unser Teil gedacht und haben an ihm - der sich erst mal (GottSeiDank unverletzt) derappeln musste - vorbeigeschoben...bis, ja bis von oben wieder einer fahrend und schreiend daherkam und DIREKT in den daliegenden reingefahren ist!!
SAUBER !!   
Solche "Helden" sollten am besten gleich ohne Kompromisse heimgeschickt werden, die haben den Sinn eines Teamrennens (->Rücksicht auch auf andere Teams) echt nicht verstanden...

Ich persönlich fands auch schade, dass viele Trails durch die Masse der Leute nicht (flüssig) fahrbar waren, und habe mich nach den teilweise echt harten Anstiegen auch geärgert, wenn man mal wieder "Trail-Stau" hatte... Aber daran muss man sich bei solchen Großveranstaltungen gewöhnen - und auch daran, dass man mal eine oder zwei Minuten warten muss.
Wer das nicht kann, sollte daheim bleiben, oder besser noch: *mehr trainieren*, dass er wirklich *VORNE * mitfahren kann, wo noch Platz und Raum für freies Trailsvergnügen ist!   
Klar ist, dass man zwischen Platz 300-500 keine Bergspezialisten als auch Downhillraketen mehr findet, sollte durch logisches Überlegen eigentlich von vorne herein klar sein.

Schlimmer fand ich hingegen, dass auch im Vorderfeld (50-100) oftmals die Fahrtechnik auf Trails, aber vor allem auf den schnellen Schotterabfahrten (Limojoch runter) derart mies ausgeprägt war, dass man dort schon die meisten überholen konnte - wenn sie einen ließen... Das ist ein anderes Kapitel, denn hier scheint bei vielen auch der Überehrgeiz den Fahrer auf der "Ideallinie" festgenagelt zu haben. 
Wo bei Eintagesmarathons ein kurzer Rufer "links" oder "lass mich mal vorbei" genügt, haben hier einige anscheinend bei der TAC bei Tempo 50 oder 60 das Ohropax von der Vornacht noch nicht rausgemacht gehabt...

Wie dem auch sei, mir hats (nach heftigsten Magenproblemen an Tag 2 und 3) sehr gut gefallen, und wir haben uns auch stetig und ständig verbessert (von 206 auf 139), im Gegensatz anscheinend zum "Hauptfeld" à la Dede, die über die 8 Tage nur langsamer geworden sind...

Greetz and roll on

Cubabike


----------



## dede (2. August 2005)

Wenn es am Felbertauern eine Forstwegalternative gegeben hätte, dann kannst du mir glauben, daß wir die sicherlich in die Strecke eingebaut hätten (war ja eigentlich auch so geplant aber wie gesagt die Erlaubnis 4 Wochen vor der TAC einzuholen einen Weg dort oben zu graben ist wohl alles andere als Werbung für Biketourismus in Osttirol - schade, weil das Gebiet viel zu bieten hätte !).

Wir haben uns übrigens deutlich stärker "verbessert" als vom 206. auf den 139. Platz (wobei das völlig irrelevant in meinen Augen ist), aber wir sind fast jeden Tag mehr oder weniger vom allerletzen Platz gestartet, weil wir keine Lust hatten uns schon um 7 Uhr um irgendwelche Startplätze im hintersten Block zu drängeln (da gab es einige Kandidaten, bei denen sich die Betreuer (!) so früh wie möglich am Start eingeschrieben/-schlichen haben um einen "besseren" Startplatz für ihr Team zu ergattern, während die eigentlichen Teams noch beim Frühstücken waren). Dadurch sind wir in den "Genuß" gekommen den physischen als auch psychischen Zustand der hintersten Teams miterleben zu dürfen - und das machte mir teilweise (nicht generell !!!) wirklich Sorgen.
Limojoch ist ein ebensolches Beispiel, danke, daß du es erwähnt hast ! Wir waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch irgendwo um Platz 100 unterwegs und ich kann dir nur deine Eindrücke bestätigen - und das ist nun wirklich keine schwierige Abfahrt !
Ein weiteres Beispiel ist das erste Stück von der Forcella Ambrizzola runter zur Malga Prendera. Da haben wir den Fahrern vor uns gesagt sie sollen vor dem steilsten Stück ihre Sättel runterschrauben, damit es nicht zum Stau kommt. Nicht ein einziger (!) hat kurz gehalten um dies zu tun. Was war die logische Folge ? Nach 20 Fahrmetern haben die ersten Panik bekommen, sind rechts und links umgefallen, weil sie kaum mehr aus den Clickies rausgekommen sind und haben alle drei möglichen Abfahrtsrinnen blockiert. Ich erwarte von niemandem, daß er diesen Abschnitt fährt, weil der wirklich technisch sehr anspruchsvoll und evtl. auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll für ein Rennen ist, aber das Verhalten zeigt halt nunmal wieder nur allzu typisch auf, daß keiner nur eine Sekunde (ist ja ein riesen Aufwand den Sattel runterzumachen v.a. weil man ihn danach wohl wieder hochschrauben muß) "verschenken" will, weil ihn ja ein "Konkurrent" überholen könnte.
Nächstes Bsp.: Uphill hoch zur Silianer Hütte, der für mich nur mehr zu etwa 30% fahrbar war. Da waren Jungs (auch mein Partner) unterwegs, die da auf unserem Niveau gefahren sind, aber wenn nicht mindestens 5 Leute laut gebrüllt hätten, hätten die Schieber (unter denen ich mich auch befand !) die wenigen wirklichen MTBiker auch noch aus dem Sattel gezwungen, weil sie nicht einmal auf einem breiteren Schotterweg auf der Seite schieben können (oder gar nicht mehr mitbekommen, daß da noch einzelne Fahrer auf dem Bike unterwegs sind). Echt traurig !!!!!


----------



## Max&Moritz (5. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen habe die diesjährige TAC im Mixed Team erleben dürfen. Es gab einiges zum schieben auch mal was zum tragen aber auch einige Kilometer zum radeln, muss auch zugeben das die 3. Etappe nichts mehr viel mit Radsport zutun hatte. Mann wurde natürlich mit traumhafter Landschaft entschädigt. Aber das schöne überwiegt schon wieder. Wobei ich sagen muss das im Vergleich zu 2003 die diesjährige knüppelhart war. Ich glaube das es schwer wird das zu toppen es sei den es geht das nächste mal durch Frankreich nach Nizza oder so da gibt es natürlich einiges an Potential.

Das Rücksichtslose fahren ist natürlich allgegenwärtig gewesen. Meine Teampartnerin ist runter immer vor gefahren (weil sie mit Sinn und Verstand fährt!), somit konnte ich ihr den Rücken frei halten. Hatte immer das Gefühl das irgendeiner immer vorbei musste. Fand es sehr erbährmlich weil beim vorbeidrängen der Fahrer meißt die Knie so weich waren das sie fast an den Rahmen schlugen. Sprich die Jungs waren vollkommen am Arsch und suchten nach dem gelungen Überhohlmanöver meist das Gebüsch oder die Felskante auf....

Die Party im Ziel war ein Jammer da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Die Erstplatzierten waren so voll das sie den Seeberger Stand überfallen hatten und anfingen mit dem Vogelfutter die Leute zu beschmeissen nachdem sich dann noch einer der Superhelden ein Hänhchen mit allen vieren reinfuhr bin ich gegangen und habe mich der letzten Herausforderung gestellt mit dem Bike die 8 km Fußgängerzone zum Campingplatz.
Was ich schade fand das es keine Urkunde gab, gibt es bei jedem Furz Event.
Sollte doch kein Thema sein zumindest im Netz zum selber drucken wenn schon gespart werden muss.
Alles im allem aber wieder ne Runde Sache, Platz 20 in der Mixed Wertung.

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (5. August 2005)

Max&Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Party im Ziel war ein Jammer da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen.



Party??
Wo war da'ne Party??   
Die Abschluss"veranstaltung" war wirklich erbärmlich, nachdem vorher viel angekündigt worden war von wegen "Party am Strand". Wir haben - wie viele andere - nach Zielankunft den Strand aufgesucht (auch für ein paar Erinnerungsfotos) und dabei nur lange Gesichter derer gesehen, die schon vergeblich nach einer Party-Area oder einem Party-Zelt gesucht haben.
Dabei kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nicht möglich gewesen, in dem Stile der Zeltausstellung der Sandskulpturen eine Location für eine wirklich unvergessliche Strandparty aufzubauen. Der Tiefgaragen-Flair der Messe von Jesolo hat nicht wirklich einladend gewirkt, sondern eher, dass es den Veranstaltern/Ausrichtern lästig gewesen war, hier etwas für das geschundene Bikervolk aufbauen zu müssen.
Nachdem dies wohl die härteste TAC seit allen Zeiten gewesen sein muss, hätte sich unser "Schinderhannes" Uli da etwas mehr einfallen lassen können.

Auch die Proteste mancher Teilnehmer, dass das Essen in Jesolo wirkliche eine kulinarische Zumutung wäre, wurde von so manchem der Vertreter des Veranstalters nur mit Achselzucken aufgenommen.
Ich finde, hier besteht fürs nächste Jahr wirklich Nachbesserungsbedarf, denn auch wenn wir in St.Vigil und Sexten wirklich verwöhnt worden sind, das Ambiente und die Qualität der Pasta-Parties in Alleghe, Belluno und Jesolo war deutlich unterdurchschnittlich.
In unserer Gruppe sind dann in den letzten drei Abenden die Leute regelmässig anstatt zur Pasta-Party/Abschlussparty in ein Restaurant gegangen, was die Stimmung in der Gruppe (4 Teams) deutlich gemschälert hat.
So, genug gemotzt, den Rest der Orga fand ich ja großartig, bei den täglichen Siegerehrungen und Bilder des Tages wurde ich auf jeden Fall regelmäßig (v.a. in Jesolo) sentimental *schluchz*   

Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## dede (5. August 2005)

Party??Wo war da'ne Party??   
Die Abschluss"veranstaltung" war wirklich erbärmlich, nachdem vorher viel angekündigt worden war von wegen "Party am Strand". Wir haben - wie viele andere - nach Zielankunft den Strand aufgesucht (auch für ein paar Erinnerungsfotos) und dabei nur lange Gesichter derer gesehen, die schon vergeblich nach einer Party-Area oder einem Party-Zelt gesucht haben.
Dabei kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nicht möglich gewesen, in dem Stile der Zeltausstellung der Sandskulpturen eine Location für eine wirklich unvergessliche Strandparty aufzubauen. Der Tiefgaragen-Flair der Messe von Jesolo hat nicht wirklich einladend gewirkt, sondern eher, dass es den Veranstaltern/Ausrichtern lästig gewesen war, hier etwas für das geschundene Bikervolk aufbauen zu müssen.
Nachdem dies wohl die härteste TAC seit allen Zeiten gewesen sein muss, hätte sich unser "Schinderhannes" Uli da etwas mehr einfallen lassen können.

Auch die Proteste mancher Teilnehmer, dass das Essen in Jesolo wirkliche eine kulinarische Zumutung wäre, wurde von so manchem der Vertreter des Veranstalters nur mit Achselzucken aufgenommen.
Ich finde, hier besteht fürs nächste Jahr wirklich Nachbesserungsbedarf, denn auch wenn wir in St.Vigil und Sexten wirklich verwöhnt worden sind, das Ambiente und die Qualität der Pasta-Parties in Alleghe, Belluno und Jesolo war deutlich unterdurchschnittlich.
In unserer Gruppe sind dann in den letzten drei Abenden die Leute regelmässig anstatt zur Pasta-Party/Abschlussparty in ein Restaurant gegangen, was die Stimmung in der Gruppe (4 Teams) deutlich gemschälert hat.

Du hast absolu recht v.a. weil wir wirklich nur nach Jesolo gefahren sind um endlich mal am Meer zu finishen (sicherlich nicht um auf 70 Km Windschattenfahren zu üben). Die "Originalstrecke" hätte auch direkt am Strand geendet, aber da haben sich die Organisatoren v.a. in Form des Hr. Pohle (mal wieder) selbst übertroffen. Wer natürlich nicht weiß, daß um diese Jahreszeit da unten die Hölle los ist, die Strände praktisch alle in Hotelbesitz sind und sich im Vorfeld praktisch nicht darum kümmert, wie die Finisherparty aussehen soll bzw. wo sie genau stattfinden wird, der muß sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn es zu einem derartig jämmerlichen und unwürdigen Abschluß kommt (nur als kleiner Hinweis: der früher dafür Verantwortliche war etwa 4-5x im Vorfeld bei den Etappenorten um diverse Details vor Ort - was gerade in Italien nötig ist - zu klären. Ihr könnt ja mal nachfragen, wie oft dies diesmal der Fall war). Der Uli kann da (leider) gar nichts dafür, weil sein Part mit der Streckenverantwortlichkeit endet ! Schade nur, wenn ein "Manager" überhaupt kein Feeling für "seine" Veranstaltung hat.....


----------



## Riderman (5. August 2005)

@ dede

was ich jetzt nich ganz versteh ist folgendes....auf der einen Seite heisst es immer dass Uli der Chef der TAC  ist, auf der anderen seite die upsolut leuz mit pohle und co.

und wenn uli die strecke raussucht über 3 Monaten hinweg, warum lässt er sie dann in Jesolo enden ?   wo doch jedem , aber wirklich jedem klar ist dass Jesolo nur so von "Neckermänner" und Air Berlinern  überfüllt ist ?  



Gestern war ich auf schlappen 1100 HM  unterwegs und musste feststellen wie erbärmlich meine Sprintfähigkeit ist....die TAC  machte mich nicht schneller.....naja.....werds dann doch mit arbeiten versuchen müssen um an kohle zu kommen....


----------



## Cubabike (8. August 2005)

Moin!

Verantwortlichkeiten delegieren ist ja die eine Sache, aber Verantwortung abschieben eine andere. Und wenn Upsolutmv hier Mist baut, müsste Uli als absoluter Oberguru der TAC denen doch rechtzeitig auf die Finger schauen - und notfalls geklopft haben, wenn so etwas immens wichtiges wie die Abschlussveranstaltung so in die Hose zu gehen droht.

Ich stell mir das mal eine Stufe höher vor, wenn bei den Olympischen Spielen z.b. vergangenes Jahr in Athen das griechische NOK die Abschlussfeier in so einen Betonbunker/Tiefgarage verlegt hätte - mit der entsprechend "geilen" Atmosphäre - da wäre das IOC doch schon 4 Wochen vorher im Kreis gehüpft und hätte von mir aus aus Mikadostäbchen eine neue Location gezimmert, die wenigstens einigermaßen ansprechend war.

Naja, Schwamm drüber, ich finde nur, dass zumindest in dieser Hinsicht (und auch was die Verpflegung bei den Pastaparties angeht) Uli höchstselbst sich mal von seiner Enduro herablassen und im Vorfeld nach dem Rechten schauen sollte.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, für die Etappenorte bzw. upsolutmv ein Lastenheft oder eine Spezifikationsliste zu erstellen, die die einfach erfüllen müssen!? Und für deren Erfüllung sie im Vorfeld schon den Beweis erbringen müssen, so dass es dann wie z.B. in Jesolo nicht so zu einer ernüchternden Überraschung kommt.

Nun denn, genug im Kreis diskutiert, ich hoffe nur, dass diese Kritik-Punkte auch bei Uli & Co ankommen und nächstes Jahr dann alles in Butter ist. Die Wahl auf Jesolo an sich war zumindest für mich eine spektakuläre Sache.
Gardasee hat man ja eh 3-4mal im Jahr   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## bjanbi (8. August 2005)

Für mich war die diesjährige TAC das bestorganisierteste Rennen, das ich je gefahren bin (fahre seit 15 Jahren Rennen).  Die Ausschilderung war überall top, die Streckenführung größtenteils hervorragend und der Transport der Taschen vom und zum Hotel reibungslos.
Natürlich gibt es immer etwas zu optimieren: Die ewig lange und gefährliche (watch your steps!) Tragepassage hat mir auch nicht gefallen, und die Standards der Pasta-Parties waren schon sehr unterschiedlich. Ein Riesenlob an Sexten!!! Das war phänomenal!! Zum Dank ist im kommenden Jahr ein Familienurlaub in dem schönen Ort fest eingeplant. Der absolute Kontrast dagegen Belluno. Dieser Ort hat sich in einer Weise präsentiert, dass ich freiwillig dort nicht hin zurückkehre.
Über Jesolo brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren: Bitte, bitte lieber Uli Stanciu lass uns im nächsten Jahr wieder nach Riva fahren. Dort fühlt man sich als Mountainbiker um einiges wohler, und es erspart uns 70 km Straßenrennen (flach und Asphalt) zum Abschluß.
Unter dem Strich überwiegt aber bei weitem das Positive. Unvergessliche Eindrücke und tolles Wetter lassen einen auch die 1000,- , die der ganze Spaß mit Unterkunft und Verpflegung für eine Woche kostet, die Sache wert sein.


----------



## JensL (8. August 2005)

Tag,

muss dann auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Wir sind am Ende trotz vieler Platten (tja Leichtbau hat halt seine Grenzen) als 85. ins Ziel gekommen und ich muss sagen: wir haben VIEL geschoben und das hat genervt wie Sau!!!!
Es macht meines Erachtens einfach keinen Sinn einen Berg/Rampe im kleinsten Gang (ohne Rettungsring) hochzufahren. Hier unsere Liste:

1. Etappe: toll, nox geschoben
2. Etappe: am Ende geschoben (hart, aber fahrbar, HAHAHA, vielleicht wenn man frisch ist. Aber nicht mit 5 Stunden in den Beinen und 6 Tagen vor sich)
3. Etappe: hoch zur Hütte, okay; aber runter ein schlechter Witz!!!  
4. Etappe: das letzte Stück zur Silianer Hütte. 
5. Etappe: kleines Stück Kronplatz (aber das kam vom Vollgas fahren vorher)
6. Etappe: sicher wieder 30min. Von den Aktionen 30sek fahren - schieben - 30sek fahren - schieben hat man irgendwann auch die "Faxen dicke"
7. Etappe: gleich am Anfang, aber das war okay. Der zweite Anstieg war wohl ein Witz!!!
8. Etappe: Das kurze Stück am Ende des Anstieges (lag aber daran, dass wir Platten hatten und so relativ weit hinten im Feld hoch mussten)

Alles in allem hat es riessen Spass gemacht. Nur das viele Schieben ging auf den Keks. Dass es viele unverbesserliche gibt, die nicht berghoch kommen und alles bergrunter holen wollen/müssen, lässt sich selbst "vorne" nicht vermeiden. Ein freundliches "dann fahrt doch berghoch schneller" sorgt immer für Erheiterung. 
Leider hat man, wenn man so ein bischen auf Platzierung fährt, zu wenig Zeit sich die Natur anzuschauen. Beim nächsten mal also Schongang und Kamera??? Vielleicht.


----------



## JensL (8. August 2005)

...und schliesse mich bjanbi an: Sexten war der Hammer!!!    Belluna war traurig und nach Jesolo (die Party war echt nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!) muss ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## dede (8. August 2005)

@ cube: mit dem Delegieren hast du absolut recht, aber die TAC ist nunmal mit allen Rechten und Pflichten seit der Fusion zwischen MV und Upsolut "Eigentum" der MV-Upsolut und in deren Verantwortlichkeit. Das der Uli da natürlich versucht mit "reinzureden" versteht sich von selbst zumal er die TAC immer noch als "seine" Veranstaltung sieht. Eben genau dies hat er getan (im Vorfeld wie auch während der TAC selbst !). Bsp.-weise was das Finisher-Prozedere in Jesolo betraf, aber gewisse Herren ziehen halt nunmal gerne ihre eigenen Ideen durch als auf bewährte Erfahrungswerte zurückzugreifen.
Jesolo wurde deswegen als Zielort gewählt, da 
a) Riva in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Probleme verschiedenster Art gemacht hat (Routenverläufe, Pastaparty, Auflagen, Kostenübernahme), die man als Teilnehmer gar nicht unbedingt mitbekommt
b) von vielen "Wiederholugstätern" auf der TAC einmal ein anderer Zielort gefordert wurde, wenn möglich eben am Meer 
c) ursprünglich die Idee eine große Party am Strand als Abschluß zu feiern durchaus ihren Charme hatte (wenn man sich aber nicht ausreichend um diesen Punkt kümmert von Veranstalterseite, dann geht das halt kräftigst in die Hose (s.o.))
d) es wäre dieses Jahr sehr schwer geworden die letzten beiden Etappen so zu legen, daß wir am Lago finishen bzw. es hätte dazu geführt, daß die beiden Abschlußetappen noch einmal um ein Vielfaches länger respektive schwerer geworden wären, als dies so der Fall war. Nach einer im Großen und Ganzen doch sehr harten TAC (vielleicht die härteste, die wir je gefahren sind !?) nicht unbedingt wünschenswert. Das wir dafür 70 km Windschattenfahren mußten geht wohl kaum einem mehr gegen den Strich als mir, aber das war nunmal der Preis für Salzwasserkontakt. Nächstes Jahr werden wir wohl mit an Sicherheit renzenden Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder in Riva einlaufen.....


----------



## Cubabike (8. August 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> @ cube: mit dem Delegieren hast du absolut recht, aber die TAC ist nunmal mit allen Rechten und Pflichten seit der Fusion zwischen MV und Upsolut "Eigentum" der MV-Upsolut und in deren Verantwortlichkeit. Das der Uli da natürlich versucht mit "reinzureden" versteht sich von selbst zumal er die TAC immer noch als "seine" Veranstaltung sieht.



Ah, gut, das wusste ich nicht. Ich - und die meisten anderen - dachten, dass Uli da immer noch der große Lenker (und nicht nur Denker) ist. Aber hoffentlich ist es - zumindest emotional - immer noch "seine" TAC, und er nimmt sich die Kritik hier und in anderen Foren zu Herzen, so dass nächstes Jahr diese Etappen-/Zielort-Desaster der Vergangenheit angehören werden.
Ist ihm (und upsolut) eigentlich bewusst, wie die Resonanz der Biker auf diese Dinge war? Hoffe, Du oder andere könnt ihm/ihnen das näher bringen - Link schicken reicht da unter Umständen schon   
Die Kritik ist ja in allen Postings nur konstruktiv und nicht beleidigend, und die meisten waren ja auch zu 95% zufrieden mit allem, so dass sich Uli und die Upsolutmv'ler z.B. diesen Thread ruhig mal zu Gemüte führen können...



> Eben genau dies hat er getan (im Vorfeld wie auch während der TAC selbst !). Bsp.-weise was das Finisher-Prozedere in Jesolo betraf, aber gewisse Herren ziehen halt nunmal gerne ihre eigenen Ideen durch als auf bewährte Erfahrungswerte zurückzugreifen.



Dann hätte man "gewisse Herren" mal in Jesolo in die Schlange bei der Essensausgabe oder bei der T-Shirt-Verteilung stellen sollen - da hätten ihnen nach spätestens 5 Minuten die Ohren so geklungen, dass sie sich gewünscht hätten, das vorher besser organisiert zu haben...



> Jesolo wurde deswegen als Zielort gewählt, da
> a) Riva in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Probleme verschiedenster Art gemacht hat (Routenverläufe, Pastaparty, Auflagen, Kostenübernahme), die man als Teilnehmer gar nicht unbedingt mitbekommt



Riva ist eben zu verwöhnt, aber es gibt ja noch Arco oder Torbole, oder spielen die gar keine Rolle in den Überlegungen? Oder dass sich die 3 Gemeinden mal zur Abwechslung zusammentun?



> b) von vielen "Wiederholugstätern" auf der TAC einmal ein anderer Zielort gefordert wurde, wenn möglich eben am Meer



Finde und fand die Idee auch hervorragend, wie gesagt, ein normaler Biker kennt die Lago-Region inkl. Riva und Torbole ja schon zu genüge, da ist eine interessante (und mit dem Mittelmeer spektakuläre!!!) Alternative schon in Ordnung. Für mich hat dieser Zielort (zusammen mit der Streckenführung durch Osttirol/Ostdolomiten, die man ja noch nicht so gut kennt) den Ausschlag gegeben, überhaupt mitzufahren.



> c) ursprünglich die Idee eine große Party am Strand als Abschluß zu feiern durchaus ihren Charme hatte (wenn man sich aber nicht ausreichend um diesen Punkt kümmert von Veranstalterseite, dann geht das halt kräftigst in die Hose (s.o.))



Mann, Mann, Mann, was hätte man daraus machen können, wenn man sich nur *ein bißchen * im Vorfeld Gedanken über so eine Finisher-Party gemacht hätte... *kopfschüttel*
Es gab dieses Jahr, sicherlich auch aufgrund der harten Streckenführung, viele, die sooo froh waren, überhaupt angekommen gewesen zu sein, dass so eine Abschlussparty am nächtlichen Strand mit Cocktails und/oder Feuerwerk über dem Meer (vom Boot aus) sicherlich das Grandioseste gewesen wäre, was wir im Leben bisher erlebt haben... Noch ein bisserl Dance-Music mit DJ nach der Siegerehrung und die Party wäre sicherlich bis in die Morgenstunden gegangen und so mancher wäre freudetrunken vom Strand direkt in den Bus gestiegen.
Von so etwas in der Art habe zumindest ich geträumt - bis ich den Tiefgaragenbetonbunker gesehen habe...



> d) es wäre dieses Jahr sehr schwer geworden die letzten beiden Etappen so zu legen, daß wir am Lago finishen bzw. es hätte dazu geführt, daß die beiden Abschlußetappen noch einmal um ein Vielfaches länger respektive schwerer geworden wären, als dies so der Fall war. Nach einer im Großen und Ganzen doch sehr harten TAC (vielleicht die härteste, die wir je gefahren sind !?) nicht unbedingt wünschenswert. Das wir dafür 70 km Windschattenfahren mußten geht wohl kaum einem mehr gegen den Strich als mir, aber das war nunmal der Preis für Salzwasserkontakt.



Ich persönlich hab/hatte als alter Rennradler gegen die 70km nichts, da hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, wer sein Rad beherrscht, nicht nur auf Trails, sondern im Windschattenfahren und bei 45km/h. Man hat doch tatsächlich 2x ganze Gruppen gesehen, die sich aus Unaufmerksamkeit in den Graben gefahren hatten *unglaublich*   
Mir hat das sogar Spaß gemacht - auch, weil mein Partner, der sonst in den Bergen stets etwas stärker war, da echt zu kämpfen hatte, und ich ganz ruhig in der Gruppe mitgerollt bin. 



> Nächstes Jahr werden wir wohl mit an Sicherheit renzenden Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder in Riva einlaufen.....


BITTE NICHT!!!!
Überlegt Euch bitte lieber etwas neues, bevor Ihr Euch zu faden Kompromissen bereit erklärt oder gar übers Ohr hauen lasst. Z.B. hat auch Bassano di Grappa eine wunderschöne Altstadt (Zielankunft z.B. in der Strasse entlang der Stadtmauer) und genügend Platz + Flair, so dass man es als Zielort in Betracht ziehen könnte - und in der ganzen Region Veneto (Sette Communi, Monte Grappa) gibt es sicherlich genügend Bike-Routen, die bisher noch in keiner TAC gefahren worden sind.
Dies nur als Tipp...denn so wie Jesolo, kriegt das sicherlich jede x-beliebige mittelmäßig große und begeisterte Gemeinde südlich der Alpen hin.


Greetz und bis demnext

Cubabike


----------



## dede (8. August 2005)

bassano sollte ursprünglich auch heuer etappenort sein, aber die kriegen das logistisch nicht auf die reihe 1.500-2.000 personen vernünftig unterzubringen - das ist halt nunmal auch ein kriterium für die etappenortauswahl, das einige interessante varianten leider bereits sehr frühzeitig ausschließt. 
in zwei jahren, wenn wieder die "ostroute" dran ist könnt man sich evtl. longarone am lago di santa croce als ziel überlegen, aber die werden das nämliche problem haben wie bassano (eher sogar in verschärfter form !) !
wenn ihr einen vorschlag für einen "sinnvollen" zielort habt: nur her damit )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (9. August 2005)

> wenn ihr einen vorschlag für einen "sinnvollen" zielort habt: nur her damit )


na kein Problem!

Wie wär´s mit Triest? Oder Grado?
Bella Italia, Mittelmeer, komplette Infrastruktur, kriegen 1500 Biker + Begleitung locker unter, Strecke über Salzburg, (Osttirol), Kärnten, (Slowenien): Berge bis ans Meer ..... wenn ich so nachdenke, hätte man bei der diesjährigen TAC nur die letzten 2 Etappen austauschen müssen, um dort zu landen.

Oder gleich Rijeka (Kroatien)?
Wär doch was neues.


----------



## dede (9. August 2005)

wär sicherlich eine Überlegung wert, aber der Uli hat so weit im Osten noch nicht wirklich viel aufgenommen, d.h. die Recherchen würden sich noch etwas länger hinziehen, v.a. weil die Jungs auch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den kroatischen Behörden und der dortigen Administration/Polizei haben, was sicherlich ein wenig abschreckend bzw. kontraproduktiv wirkt. Ist wohl kaum was für die nächsten beiden Jahre - leider !


----------



## Cubabike (9. August 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> wär sicherlich eine Überlegung wert, aber der Uli hat so weit im Osten noch nicht wirklich viel aufgenommen, d.h. die Recherchen würden sich noch etwas länger hinziehen, v.a. weil die Jungs auch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den kroatischen Behörden und der dortigen Administration/Polizei haben, was sicherlich ein wenig abschreckend bzw. kontraproduktiv wirkt. Ist wohl kaum was für die nächsten beiden Jahre - leider !



Je weiter südöstlich (->Kroation) die TAC verläuft, desto höher werden die Startgebühren (...für die Schmiergelder der örtlichen Behörden   )

Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst:
Es wäre durchaus wünschenswert, wenn die TAC sich wieder auf ihre Ursprünge besinnt und jedes Jahr neue Regionen und Trails aufsucht, egal ob das nun in den West- oder Ostalpen geschieht, beides hat seinen Reiz (wie mir unsere 8-tägige Westalpen-Rundtour letzten Sommer sehr eindrücklich gezeigt hat).
Nur muss sich der Veranstalter bzw. der "Übervater" Uli selbst klar werden, in welche Richtung es mit der TAC in Zukunft geht, ob eher die Kommerz-Schiene und damit schon bekanntere Wege und Regionen be- und gefahren werden sollen, oder ob man sich an den ursprünglichen Charakter einer "Orientierungsfahrt" mit mehr Abenteuercharakter erinnert und mehr in diese Richtung investiert - was natürlich für den Veranstalter mehr und intensivere Vorbereitungszeit und Recherche bedeutet, als zum x-ten mal über die Dolomiten in Riva zu landen.
Wie gesagt, mir hat die diesjährige Variante mit Ostdolomiten und Mittelmeer als Ankunft sehr zugesagt, ich glaube, auch viele andere und auch selbst die Profis wären über etwas mehr "Abenteuer" mit neuen Regionen und Landschafts-Charakteristiken sehr erfreut, auch wenn letztere meist nur das Hinterrad des Vordermannes oder den Polar im Blickfeld haben.

Wer schon einmal in den Westalpen oder den Pyrenäen war, wird ein Kontrastprogramm zu unseren Zentralalpen sicherlich zu schätzen wissen - auch wenn ich den Alpenhauptkamm und die Dolomiten nicht missen möchte.

Es ist klar ein riesen Spagat, 1000+X Leute über sichere Trails zu lotsen und abends zu verpflegen und unterzubringen und trotzdem immer neuer Streckenführungen anzubieten - aber das ist Uli sich und uns glaube ich im Namen der TAC auch schuldig, denn für viele ist der wechselnde Charakter und die unterschiedlichen/neuen Regionen der eigentliche Reiz, an den Start zu gehen.

Off-topic: Wieviel Glück wir in den Felbertauern hatten, zeigt ein Thread im Tour-und Reise-Forum: Gestern gabs auf der St. Pöltner Hütte 40cm Neuschnee und -4°C!!
Stell sich da mal einer ein Karawane TAC'ler beim Aufstieg vor *bibber*   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Riderman (9. August 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Off-topic: Wieviel Glück wir in den Felbertauern hatten, zeigt ein Thread im Tour-und Reise-Forum: Gestern gabs auf der St. Pöltner Hütte 40cm Neuschnee und -4°C!!
> Stell sich da mal einer ein Karawane TAC'ler beim Aufstieg vor *bibber*
> 
> Greetz
> ...



das bringen die Berge so mit sich...wo is das Problem    und was hat das mit der TAC zu tun.....


----------



## wolfgang_robra (11. August 2005)

ein kleiner Auszug meiner TAC 2005 Fotos:

https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/wolfgang_robra/Trans_Alp_Challenge_2005 

weitere Fotos auf Anfrage.


----------



## capello (14. August 2005)

Es war wider super!
Hier noch ein paar (234) bilder.

www.marcokolleppel.tk  (schau unter 'foto's)


----------



## dede (16. August 2005)

@capello: nette fotos, aber du hast die etappe st. vigil-alleghe teilweise  als "dag 7" unterschrieben. da ist chronologisch wohl ein kleiner dreher reingerutscht.....


----------

